# Canon EOS-1D X Delayed Again? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 30, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-eos-1d-x-delayed-again-cr2/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-eos-1d-x-delayed-again-cr2/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-eos-1d-x-delayed-again-cr2/"></a></div>
<strong>From around the watercooler


</strong>I have heard from a couple of places that the Canon EOS-1D X may be delayed, yet again. The latest we’re hearing is that arrival of the camera body won’t be until June, 2012.</p>
<p>We’ve also heard allocation to stores is based on preorders from CPS members. In other words, CPS members will get to the front of the line for 1D X preorders. This may not be true in all countries, but it is in a couple I have confirmed.</p>
<p>This isn’t confirmed by Canon yet.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## zhap03 (Mar 30, 2012)

ARRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!! 

How long does it take Canon to write that instruction manual?!?! Answer: A [email protected] time.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 30, 2012)

Who do they think they are, Nikon?


----------



## BillyBean (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone would think that Canon R&D had got hit by an Earthquake, followed by a GIANT tidal wave, followed by a nuclear disaster. Oh wait, they did....

They are clearly having a hard time, bless 'em.

This time last year I was giving money to the Japanese Red Cross, and now I'm cursing late cameras. What short memories we have...


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 30, 2012)

I find it odd that people are complaining that the 1D is delayed and that the 5DM3 was rushed to release.


----------



## jmac1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Last week I applied for my CPS membership in Canada, the $100 Gold membership.

My question is Can I order new equipment form CPS? I assume there are no discounts on new equipment, are there? (I did research but could not find anything other than the 20% savings on repairs and the welcome kit that also include 2 free check and clean)

So if true how does one get to the front of the line with a CPS membership? Notify your retailer like B&H?

Curious to know if I can order directly from CPS and how?

Thanks
John


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it just me, or is that pushing perilously close to the Summer Olympics?


----------



## jmac1 (Mar 30, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> I find it odd that people are complaining that the 1D is delayed and that the 5DM3 was rushed to release.



Easy when the 1DX was announced in October and we are still waiting and the 5DIII is out a month after announcement. However I do understand that there is far greater market share and profits to be made on the 5DIIII and it makes the most business sense. I originally planed on getting a 1DX then the 5DIII was announced an it met most of my needs that I was looking to upgrade too, I had one pre-order until I reverted back to the decision to get a 1DX.

Would be nice to have it by wedding and sport season!


----------



## Astro (Mar 30, 2012)

i bet they want to fix the f8 issue before releasing it.....


----------



## Alker (Mar 30, 2012)

BillyBean said:


> Anyone would think that Canon R&D had got hit by an Earthquake, followed by a GIANT tidal wave, followed by a nuclear disaster. Oh wait, they did....
> 
> They are clearly having a hard time, bless 'em.
> 
> This time last year I was giving money to the Japanese Red Cross, and now I'm cursing late cameras. What short memories we have...



+1


----------



## Viggo (Mar 30, 2012)

I hate whoever is responsible so much right now! And don't even mention "blame mother nature" Too old excuse now.... €${[email protected]€@{€~~]~{[email protected]@£@


----------



## nikkito (Mar 30, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO             :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is it just me, or is that pushing perilously close to the Summer Olympics?


Immediately thought of you when I read this, Neuro. Waiting... waiting... waiting... Still sure the 5D3 won't be a serviceable alternative?


----------



## AlleyB (Mar 30, 2012)

Same question as asked by another poster previously.... Anyone know how one is supposed to use their CPS membership to gain priority for an existing preorder? Did you have to place the order through CPS? That seems unlikely.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 30, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or is that pushing perilously close to the Summer Olympics?
> ...



6fps vs. 12fps or 14fps? I doubt it. People would likely stick to their 1DIVs.

Weren't they having trouble with the battery a while back?

It's starting to see as though Canon announced a little too early.


----------



## Shnookums (Mar 30, 2012)

There must be some kind of big problem they are trying to address because the camera exist and works. When the shutter on my 1DII failed last august I thought i'd better wait for the next 1D and August > Octobre didnt seem a long wait but if the camera ship in June... the wait will have been 10 months... urgh...


----------



## seanmcr6 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a CPS member and when I called Vistek (last week), they told me ALL their preorders would be filled before mine. So being CPS does not necessarily mean "front of the line".

They also told me I could expect a camera by fall :\

5DIII is looking much more enticing...


----------



## DzPhotography (Mar 30, 2012)

Great! More time to save up.... :


----------



## Orion (Mar 30, 2012)

By all means let them take thier time . . . as long as they want. . . . .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The 1Dx will be amazing and if they takle their time with it, it will be ready ever more. . . .

Take this bit of news as a good thing people!!!!


----------



## kaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Argggghhhhh!!!!

There's really no excuse for this. Canon has a very bad track record now of announcing stuff and taking forever to deliver.

The natural disasters hit Nikon and Sony harder, and yet they've been announcing more responsibly and delivering products on time.

I think the CPS priority only applies to platinum members. Gold member plebians like me have to get in the regular lines. All I've heard until this thread is that some platinum members got emails about ordering the 1D X, which implies that they'll get priority.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd bet that they are having firmware issues. It is very difficult to get firmware perfect. Its also possible we will see a better AF sensor, one that can AF at f/8. Thats just my conjecture, no reason to actually believe it.


----------



## cpsico (Mar 30, 2012)

There is a lot riding on canon regaining top dog position, any flaws no matter how minor in another 1d camera would be devastating to consumer confidence and possibly lead to droves of defectors to nikon. It had crossed my mind more than a few times with the d3s.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 30, 2012)

cpsico said:


> There is a lot riding on canon regaining top dog position, any flaws no matter how minor in another 1d camera would be devastating to consumer confidence and possibly lead to droves of defectors to nikon. It had crossed my mind more than a few times with the d3s.



Yeah, Canon knows that this is their last shot at this. This AF has to be perfect. The tens of thousands of 5D Mk III's in the wild with the same AF unit will quickly show any problems that they may be able to correct in the 1Dx.

So far, the AF looks to be the best unit on the market.


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooo! Given I am not a CPS member and that B&H has already charged my card in full (international order) this mean I already paid for the camera and may not even get it before July! (after CPS!)

:-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Immediately thought of you when I read this, Neuro. Waiting... waiting... waiting... Still sure the 5D3 won't be a serviceable alternative?



I'm not in a particular rush, personally. I just hope there's a _reason_ for the delay, other than concentrating on 5DIII production, i.e. I hope there are some previously unannounced features added to the 1D X. Ostensibly, the early announcement of the 1D X was intended to allow Canon to solicit feedback, and presumably incorporate that feedback. But having said that, I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## kaz (Mar 30, 2012)

If Canon's still working on getting things right, that means the 1D X hasn't gone into production yet.

They talked about the initial production rate being 7,000 per month. I have no idea how many pros and Olympic photojournalists need to get it first, but this doesn't bode well for those of us who can only get the 1D X after those pros' needs are satisfied.


----------



## DzPhotography (Mar 30, 2012)

A canon rep told me that they would be available in Belgium from Mid until End of April. Hearing this, I immediately signed up a pre-order. Maybe I can get my hands on one before fall then :


----------



## Z (Mar 30, 2012)

[sarcasm]Another delay, I'm so shocked![/sarcasm]

The *beginning* of June would allow enough time before the Olympics, but hey... that's getting pretty tight.


----------



## DzPhotography (Mar 30, 2012)

JR said:


> Nooooooooooooooo! Given I am not a CPS member and that B&H has already charged my card in full (international order) this mean I already paid for the camera and may not even get it before July! (after CPS!)
> 
> :-[ :-[ :-[


My god man. That amount of money paid in full in advance


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its also possible we will see a better AF sensor, one that can AF at f/8. Thats just my conjecture, no reason to actually believe it.



I'm (not so) secretly hoping this is the case. I don't see them adding f/8 AF with just firmware - sure, they could allow the camera to try and AF with an f/8 lens as is, but it would be the firmware equivalent of taping pins, not something suitable for 1-series reliability. So, that would mean a modification of the AF sensor design. Looking at the AF sensor layout, I believe that they can add f/8-sensitive vertical line sensors at the center point and perhaps points above and below center and one row to either side. Time will tell...


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Mar 30, 2012)

Sucks big time but I'd rather they got it right. I do wonder whether this is a feature delay or a production delay due to the 5d3..? Hmm.. 

There are definitely a few things showing up with the 5d3 that they might want to sort, given that both cameras share a fair amount of parts. However I doubt they'll fix anything major eg f8. I could be wrong though- maybe they took a real beating?


----------



## chrysek (Mar 30, 2012)

*Canon EOS-1D X Delayed Again?*

oh that sucks bigh time  I did pre order it from Abes of Maine, they charged my CC, I need to cancel my order and then I am reading on CR that it wont be in customers hands no earlier than June? that blows big time...  I have Canon 5D Mark II, I wanted to move forward and get 1DX, I did not want to get 5D Mark III as it was not to happy with price jump as to compared what I was getting, yeah lots of improvements over my old camera... Anyway that seriously blows ((( What should I do? Is there any place that I can get 1DX from that I can have it earlier than June? Any recommendations? I dont want to buy it from NY (B&H or Adorama)...


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 30, 2012)

Nobody remembers the delays if the product is the best.

But if there are issues - everyone will remember.

Best to get it right.

Of course, you presently cannot list a 5D Mark III body on the CPS profile. 
I'm damn close to qualifying for Platinum.

BTW, even at CPS Gold, the Service is awesome and fast - One day for an outer shell and mechanism fix for a 70-200 f/2,8 IS USM II. And return FedEx included. Well worth the membership just for that and the discount.

Platinum... ah... ok, its a bit more pricey.


----------



## JR (Mar 30, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Nooooooooooooooo! Given I am not a CPS member and that B&H has already charged my card in full (international order) this mean I already paid for the camera and may not even get it before July! (after CPS!)
> ...



No kidding! I feel like I am financing B&H!


----------



## pakosouthpark (Mar 30, 2012)

amazing how early this camera has been announced and yet not release.

the 5d mk iii was like a month after almost


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Mar 30, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> amazing how early this camera has been announced and yet not release.
> 
> the 5d mk iii was like a month after almost



Canon must have felt pressured to announce it to stop people choosing an alternative? I know they say it's in response to people asking to be kept informed, but if thats the case why did they not do it with the 5d3? 

I can't think of any other reason?


----------



## zim (Mar 30, 2012)

What’s common between the 1Dx and 5DIII look at shakedown issues being reported for the 5DIII. Looks to me like Canon have used an early release of the 5DIII to allow users to do testing for them and report back issues. They can’t afford to let down sports pros this year so I wouldn’t blame them for doing this hell Microsoft do it all the time. It will be ready before the Olympics.
Wish I could afford a5DIII right now would be happy to help them out ;D


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Mar 30, 2012)

I am trying not to get too worked up about this particular rumor. While I have pre-ordered one and am anxious to receive it, it does no good to worry about whether it "might" be delayed. First, there were a number of qualifiers in the rumor itself. The idea that it will be delayed until June is apparently being voiced by some folks, but not "announced" by Canon (at least not yet). 

I believe that Canon has every incentive to get the camera to its customers as soon as possible, but as others have said, not if that means releasing it with known problems. 

If it is delayed, I will be ticked, but will look forward to getting it when its ready for primetime.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting: http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1099925


----------



## hhelmbold (Mar 30, 2012)

AlleyB said:


> Same question as asked by another poster previously.... Anyone know how one is supposed to use their CPS membership to gain priority for an existing preorder? Did you have to place the order through CPS? That seems unlikely.



Yes... I would also love to know. Nowhere do they ask for CPS membership when placing the pre-orders...


----------



## raptor3x (Mar 30, 2012)

This is suspiciously close to April 1st.


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a Platinum CPS member and mine is secured, apparently.

To the point that I had to email my local Canon rep my order number and CPS details, who then phoned me back to confirm it.


----------



## kaz (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm curious, wockawocka...

Did Canon figure out that you had ordered one at some store, or did you go through Canon when first ordering?


----------



## GL (Mar 30, 2012)

It seems clear to me that the only reason the camera was announced (and demonstrated) so early is because Canon was keenly aware of the D4. Had they waited until now to announce it they would have lost some big pro accounts to Nikon ahead of an important sports year. This way they get to keep the sales (limited as they are for 1-series bodies), because once you switch systems at the high end, it's hard to go back.

I wouldn't be surprised if they're tweaking improvements to the sensor, AF etc as well, given the quality of the D4. This camera has to be the industry leader in every way, or Canon is going to lose mindshare.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Mar 30, 2012)

GL said:


> It seems clear to me that the only reason the camera was announced (and demonstrated) so early is because Canon was keenly aware of the D4. Had they waited until now to announce it they would have lost some big pro accounts to Nikon ahead of an important sports year. This way they get to keep the sales (limited as they are for 1-series bodies), because once you switch systems at the high end, it's hard to go back.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they're tweaking improvements to the sensor, AF etc as well, given the quality of the D4. This camera has to be the industry leader in every way, or Canon is going to lose mindshare.



Indeed. I think they have the overall formula correct but I doubt they'll beat Nikon for dr. They're just a good 2 stops behind there. Everything else is in reach though - raw high iso, mp, fps, focus accuracy (except f8), card slots, metering, screen and so on. Pretty much all except battery life  Not sure if they'll be able to do much with the sensor at this stage though..

But they've got to actually bring it all together.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 31, 2012)

More delays we are never going to see it ! you guys that have pre-orders at B&H I would cancel that would show them.



(and it would put me higher on the list !!!)


----------



## Gcon (Mar 31, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is it just me, or is that pushing perilously close to the Summer Olympics?



Not just you - that's the first thing I thought of. Not much time for sports photogs to get them and test them with their lenses and get familiar with the gear. Just 118 days to go: http://www.london2012.com/


----------



## Gcon (Mar 31, 2012)

JR said:


> Nooooooooooooooo! Given I am not a CPS member and that B&H has already charged my card in full (international order) this mean I already paid for the camera and may not even get it before July! (after CPS!)
> 
> :-[ :-[ :-[



What the hell?! Those grubby [email protected]! I use Digital Camera Warehouse and love them - they only ever charge my card on shipping.


----------



## Speed (Mar 31, 2012)

BillyBean said:


> Anyone would think that Canon R&D had got hit by an Earthquake, followed by a GIANT tidal wave, followed by a nuclear disaster. Oh wait, they did....
> 
> They are clearly having a hard time, bless 'em.
> 
> This time last year I was giving money to the Japanese Red Cross, and now I'm cursing late cameras. What short memories we have...



Very good point.

FWIW I was at a Canon info night only a week ago & the rep had just returned from Japan,I believe, where she spoke with the Big Wigs over there & she was informed it would be delivered "Not before May the 15th". That's a pretty noncommittal I know, but I'm still hoping for mid to late May though I'm happy for them to take their time & get it right before releasing it.

One other interesting thing the rep said was that Canon haven't released all the information about the final specs yet. It sounded like they still have something special up their sleeves.


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 31, 2012)

kaz said:


> I'm curious, wockawocka...
> 
> Did Canon figure out that you had ordered one at some store, or did you go through Canon when first ordering?



Canon UK mailed it's CPS members with the places to order from along with the procedure involved after ordering.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's my overly optimistic wish - Since Canon likely tests many variations of sensor design... I'm hoping that they do have a bleeding edge CMOS sensor waiting in the wings... that wasn't originally chosen because of the higher production costs associated with it's manufacture. I'm hoping that Nikon's D4 and D800 has forced Canon switch to a bleeding edge sensor they originally deemed too expensive for current production.

That's my wish, however improbable. That said, it's probably just the f/8 autofocus.


----------



## donkom (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a 1D X on order, and as much as I want the camera here as soon as possible, I also understand that they are trying to produce the best possible camera they have ever created.

Perfection takes time, and I'd rather wait and have a perfect camera than have one today with noticeable flaws.... but of course the delay still upsets me


----------



## clicstudio (Apr 1, 2012)

*This is BS!!!!*

Canon announced the 1DX months ago and then the stupid 5D III gets announced just a while ago and it's everywhere already!
What about real professionals that have been waiting for 2 years for a better camera...
Nikon has the D4 out already. Canon is always, always behind and I'm already pissed off...
B&H, took $6800 of my money already. I don't care is CPS members want it. I already preordered and paid for it. I better get it as soon as it is out!
Super pissed off!!!


----------



## clicstudio (Apr 1, 2012)

donkom said:


> I have a 1D X on order, and as much as I want the camera here as soon as possible, I also understand that they are trying to produce the best possible camera they have ever created.
> 
> Perfection takes time, and I'd rather wait and have a perfect camera than have one today with noticeable flaws.... but of course the delay still upsets me


They had 2 years to perfect the camera... THey always have time to produce cheap, consumer cameras... I understand consumers are probably 90% of their business but thousands of pros use 1D's... 
Most business are focusing on consumers to sell quantity and not quality... I have been waiting for a new Apple Mac Pro for 2 years now. They release crappy iMacs and MacBooks almost every other month and forget about real power users... Canon is forgetting about pros as wel... 
It's not fair...


----------



## Viggo (Apr 1, 2012)

The sales of the 1-series is not nearly as important as the consumers, that is true. However, what Canon makes in advertising by having their grey lenses everywhere is a HUGE heaps of money, so they better [email protected]@king step ut and release the damn thing already.

The 1-series and the grey lenses are one of the big reasons why Canon is selling heap-loads of 550d's....


----------



## psolberg (Apr 1, 2012)

Wrathwilde said:


> Here's my overly optimistic wish - Since Canon likely tests many variations of sensor design... I'm hoping that they do have a bleeding edge CMOS sensor waiting in the wings... that wasn't originally chosen because of the higher production costs associated with it's manufacture. I'm hoping that Nikon's D4 and D800 has forced Canon switch to a bleeding edge sensor they originally deemed too expensive for current production.
> 
> That's my wish, however improbable. That said, it's probably just the f/8 autofocus.



as you say optimistic. this late in the game, the hardware will not change. all the fabs and tooling has long been done and finalized. it is too late to make big changes much less start over with a different sensor that isn't proven and tested. this is likely just bug fixing in software and final testing related. this camera's specs are set in stone.


----------



## roofyroo (Apr 1, 2012)

Would it be worth ditching the 5D MKIII and waiting for the 1DX?

Got the new MKIII and have a ton of weddings before the rumored June 2012 release of the 1DX. I could send it back and stick with the MKII then get the 1DX or keep the MKIII. No way I'm in a position to purchase both, but ideally down the line I want to move to the 1D series.

What would you do?


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Apr 1, 2012)

roofyroo said:


> Would it be worth ditching the 5D MKIII and waiting for the 1DX?
> 
> Got the new MKIII and have a ton of weddings before the rumored June 2012 release of the 1DX. I could send it back and stick with the MKII then get the 1DX or keep the MKIII. No way I'm in a position to purchase both, but ideally down the line I want to move to the 1D series.
> 
> What would you do?



Keep the Mk III. When the 1Dx comes out, you can buy it then. You'll need two bodies anyway, so you could just sell the Mk II or convert it to IR.


----------



## hhelmbold (Apr 1, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious, wockawocka...
> ...



Strange... as a CPS member I haven't heard a thing regarding how or where to order the 1D X. But I have contacted the seller from which I pre-ordered and they told me they haven't heard a thing regarding CPS and even if something should come over the wires regarding CPS, it won't affect my order as CPS will ship directly.


----------



## djw (Apr 2, 2012)

Delayed again! I first thought this was an April fools post-if it had included a 5d $500 price drop it would have been for sure.


----------



## Danack (Apr 2, 2012)

Astro said:


> i bet they want to fix the f8 issue before releasing it.....



Same thinking here.

Being able to focus at f8 is not only a requirement for a lot of people using current Canon gear but it's a great differential between the 5D line and the 1D line, that will encourage people to pay the extra dollars for a 1D camera.


----------



## chrysek (Apr 2, 2012)

Gcon said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Nooooooooooooooo! Given I am not a CPS member and that B&H has already charged my card in full (international order) this mean I already paid for the camera and may not even get it before July! (after CPS!)
> ...



there is also Euro soccer cup too 

it sucks because I used different store and I am local in US and they also charged me full price for it... I think I will cancel, I dont want my $7k be frozen for so long. I am affraid that credit cards have like 30 or 60 day dispute policy, what if the store charged me that full price and they will never ship the camera? I cant even dispute my charges other than legal battle agains the store, that realy sucks, I hope it will never happen but why take such risk?


----------



## chrysek (Apr 2, 2012)

AlleyB said:


> Same question as asked by another poster previously.... Anyone know how one is supposed to use their CPS membership to gain priority for an existing preorder? Did you have to place the order through CPS? That seems unlikely.



Ok, so I have different question, how one becomes CPS and then get in front of the line? Or maybe how do we all who order 1DX become CPS and get in front of the line? This sucks, seriously sucks... feels like old communism regime where pregnant and elderly people could get in front of the line to get freaking nothing that was there...  We all are waiting for this sucker to came out, and we all in the same boat, and it drives me crazy that some CPS members can do that, so unfreaking fair...


----------



## Panurus (Apr 2, 2012)

i bet they want to fix the 200 .. 800 stabilisation issue before releasing it....

For the 5DIII, oups..  

I have the 5DIII and the EF800mm and I dream about a solution. :'(


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 2, 2012)

chrysek said:


> AlleyB said:
> 
> 
> > Same question as asked by another poster previously.... Anyone know how one is supposed to use their CPS membership to gain priority for an existing preorder? Did you have to place the order through CPS? That seems unlikely.
> ...



I'm not CPS, but Canon probably send emails to CPS member and ask them if they want the new 1Dx. If so, Canon can provide some for them before sending the rest to shops. I think it is fair... This way to pros get their camera sooner, which is good for them and also for Canon as they keep their pro base happy.

There is a some conditions to fulfill to become a CPS member. I think you need at least 2 5D or 1D bodies and 3+ L lenses... Also, you need to prove that photography is you main income job I think. So yes, Canon expect that you send a portfolio, etc.


----------



## JR (Apr 2, 2012)

chrysek said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



Well l am going to make a few folks happy this morming as I cancelled my order at bh. I just cant afford having the funds tied for a few months without the camera. I will reorder when ever the unit is in stock whenever that is. I just hope it will be in 2012!!!!!!!

:-[


----------



## chrysek (Apr 2, 2012)

Speed said:


> One other interesting thing the rep said was that Canon haven't released all the information about the final specs yet. It sounded like they still have something special up their sleeves.



I don't think that they will change any specs, I think they are pretty much all set, their website had pretty detailed info. They might in my opinion make improvements and fixes but I think the majority of the specs will be solid as they advertise. Imaging what they could open themselves to if they post one thing and deliver something else? Look what's happening to Apple, they released ipad with 4g, where it can be only used in US and Canada, and they got problems aboard because of that, miss or false advertising. So I think what they posted surely will make it and wont change..


----------



## chrysek (Apr 2, 2012)

JR said:


> Well l am going to make a few folks happy this morming as I cancelled my order at bh. I just cant afford having the funds tied for a few months without the camera. I will reorder when ever the unit is in stock whenever that is. I just hope it will be in 2012!!!!!!!
> 
> :-[



I am thinking the same  So the question for me is now should I try to go to 5D mark III instead maybe...  But one thing for certain, if I get 5D makr iii I will not get 1DX  oh well... Let canon have it with their pros  I am not pro enough...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2012)

chrysek said:


> I don't think that they will change any specs, I think they are pretty much all set, their website had pretty detailed info.



From the Canon USa website page on the 1D X: "_† Prices and specifications subject to change without notice._" Granted, that statement is on every product page, but still, it means the reserve the right to alter what they want to alter.


----------



## chrysek (Apr 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that they will change any specs, I think they are pretty much all set, their website had pretty detailed info.
> ...



Look I am still waiting for my 1D X so all that they can fit in, all the features better for me, I just do not think that they can do it, just probably improvements and adjustments at most, plus fixes would take priority... again, my opinion...


----------



## Sycotek (Apr 3, 2012)

Spoke with my Canon Pro dealer - so far just seems to be a April fools joke - the 24-70 II however is confirmed to be delayed till after July


----------



## Danielle (Apr 3, 2012)

The 1dx will be sure to be at least the pro's hands taking them to the olympics this year.

And if its only them who've got them, you can be sure you won't be far away from then.


----------



## Speed (Apr 3, 2012)

chrysek said:


> I don't think that they will change any specs, I think they are pretty much all set, their website had pretty detailed info.



Sorry, I should have said details, not specs. In my mind when the rep said it I imagined she meant something like excellent dynamic range or something similar that they haven't really said much about yet. 

Personally I don't think they can fix the F8 situation, not that that affects me at all & if it increases the accuracy at other apertures then I'm glad they decided against trying to include it.


----------



## tbrand (Apr 3, 2012)

jmac1 said:


> Last week I applied for my CPS membership in Canada, the $100 Gold membership.
> 
> My question is Can I order new equipment form CPS? I assume there are no discounts on new equipment, are there? (I did research but could not find anything other than the 20% savings on repairs and the welcome kit that also include 2 free check and clean)
> 
> ...



You can't order directly from CPS. You have to contact your Canon authorized retailer (eg. In Canada: Henry's, The Camera Store etc.) and provide your CPS number. It is up to the retailers to maintain that list. Canon hands retailers orders about how they handle CPS members.

Generally your CPS membership number will get you priority as well as a rebate of some kind on most pro gear (L lenses, 1D bodies, etc.). Usually the retailer has to check in with Canon about how much the CPS rebate is.

Oh, and I'm talking about here in Canada, btw.


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 4, 2012)

chrysek said:


> AlleyB said:
> 
> 
> > Same question as asked by another poster previously.... Anyone know how one is supposed to use their CPS membership to gain priority for an existing preorder? Did you have to place the order through CPS? That seems unlikely.
> ...


In EU you need to register a combination of at least 2 eligible bodies and 3 lenses on the cps website. Depending which types you register, you get silver, gold or platinum membership


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 4, 2012)

"There is a some conditions to fulfill to become a CPS member. I think you need at least 2 5D or 1D bodies and 3+ L lenses... Also, you need to prove that photography is you main income job I think. So yes, Canon expect that you send a portfolio, etc."

Canon changed to a "points" system instead of a purely equipment based system, at least in the US. Each piece carries a point value, so it's actually much easier to qualify than it used to be, although if you were a true working pro before, the minimum equipment required to qualify wasn't really that much. At least in the US, there is no portfolio requirement, either, but it is intended for professional photographers. It's not just for still photogs anymore, which is part of the reason they changed to a points based system, to include support for video as well. The base level CPS membership(Silver) is free again(10 points), but the preferred treatment for the 1DX goes to Platinum members($500 annual fee/50 points).


----------



## chrysek (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like quite easy signup program.  3 options, free, $100 and $500 memberships. Got more than enough points for platinum  cool. Well it does not change the fact that 1DX is still not out.


----------



## dolina (Apr 9, 2012)

June works for me. ;D


----------



## chrysek (Apr 10, 2012)

now I am reading on the front page that it will be July??? So sucks, Euro Cup starts in June, I guess I wont be using that one to take some photos while I am there. (((( any suggestion what else should or could I maybe rent or buy? I am heavy on canon lenses, so probably will go with 5d mark iii instead, although I was counting so much on the 1Dx to take with me. This sucks big time (((


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 10, 2012)

chrysek said:


> Euro Cup starts in June...



Hi chrysek, if you plan visiting Ukraine be careful with your stuff. I live here and I know how many people are robbed on the streets.

Just don't show what you have with you to everyone (especially if you have long lenses or big cameras) and hold your bags in front of you (even if you have a bag on your back it can be easily cut in a crowdy place).


----------



## chrysek (Apr 10, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > Euro Cup starts in June...
> ...



I know, that holds to everywhere.  I will be station primarly in Poland, but its possible will go to Ukraine too. It will be trip with other folks so hope its gona be safe.


----------



## JTSantos (Apr 10, 2012)

I wrote to Canon and this is their reply:
Dear Mr. Santos,

Thank you for your support to Canon.

We are very pleased that the our products suits your needs. 
The EOS 1D X is scheduled to be launched at the end of April, please feel free to visit our website www.canon.com.hk for the latest updates.

Sincerely,
Club Canon

Your enquiry:
I was invited to try out the 5D MIII a month ago and am very happy to have purchased the camera. I am going on a Safari from May 8 - 19 this year. I have already advised my local dealer (Maxims in Macao) that I want to purchase the 1D X as soon as it come out so I can use it on safari.2 Questions:a) will you be inviting CC members as you did before to try out the camera beforehand.b) will the camera be out in time for me to purchase before I go on my trip.Please advise.Thank You.


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 10, 2012)

JTSantos said:


> The EOS 1D X is scheduled to be launched at the end of April...



I don't think it means anything; support won't tell you much of what wasn't covered by earlier Canon's press releases.


----------



## chrysek (Apr 12, 2012)

I dont understand this, in my opinion Canon will release 1D X in April. Look at this, why and how so many stores can take pre orders for that camera? Many charging full price for it when you do pre order. Canon is not officialy saying that it will not be released in April, they are dead silent. They will anounce some 1D with higher resolution and 4k video in few days? Maybe they did not want to ship 1dx before that anouncement so people could make some decisions to go with that one instead 1dx. You talking about prices of cameras that are quite high. Just a crazy thoughts that I had. But if canon will not ship it in April a lot of those stores who did take pre order will get a bit of a heat from their customers I think. Just my opinion on this.


----------



## chrysek (Apr 12, 2012)

Also statements like that they are trying to solve some issue with external devices, maybe gps or wireless, thats a crap to delay the product release just for that. Another issue is with Olympics in London, sure huge event, but in June Euro soccer cup takes place, that is huge european sport event and sports camera such as 1dx is perfect for it. I dont think canon will blow it like that.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## chrysek (Apr 12, 2012)

Look how many stores take orders for 1Dx. Its crazy


----------



## Chris Burch (Apr 12, 2012)

From dpreview website...official word from Canon about 1DX delays until June with the 24-70 f/2.8 II delayed until July..

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/04/12/Canon-EOS-1DX-coming-in-june

No mention of the exact source of this info, though.


----------



## chrysek (Apr 12, 2012)

Then it sucks big time


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, and with our luck maybe the 1DC will out before the 1DX!!!!!

:-[


----------

